# ntp dependency issue

## CavesOfTQLT

I've emerged ntp (net-misc/ntp) on my PPC gentoo system and everything seemed to install okay with no errors, but when I issue '/etc/init.d/ntp-client start' the following error appears:

     * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ...)

     * Could not get dependency info for "ntpd"!

     * Please run:

     # /sbin/depscan.sh

     * to try and fix this.

     [Another 2 or 3 copies of the above, then]

     * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate'

Issuing a 'date' command confirms that the clock has been set okay.

Starting the automatic update daemon with '/etc/init.d/ntpd start' also gives the same error message, but with

     * Starting ntpd...

at the end. A quick 'top' shows ntpd is running, but after an hour or so it doesn't seem to be doing anything as doing a 'date' check shows the clock has now drifted a second or so.

Doing a '/sbin/depscan.sh' like it reports to do in the error messages results in the following:

* Caching service dependencies ...

' var/lib/init.d/depcache: line 554: syntax error near unexpected token `{

' var/lib/init.d/depcahce: line 554: ` depend () {

* Can't find service 'checkfs' needed by 'localmount' ; continuing...

* Can't find service 'checkroot' needed by 'modules' ; continuing...

* Can't find service 'hostname' needed by 'modules' ; continuing...

* Can't find service 'checkroot' needed by 'crypto-loop' ; continuing...

* Can't find service 'checkroot' needed by 'domainname' ; continuing...

* Can't find service 'hostname' needed by 'domainname' ; continuing...

At the moment I'm going round in circles trying to find a solution, so if anyone has a suggestion as to what I need to do then I'd be grateful.

Cheers

RobLast edited by CavesOfTQLT on Mon Jul 03, 2006 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nielchiano

I don't know about the depscan, but I might be able to help with the NTP part.

 *CavesOfTQLT wrote:*   

> A quick 'top' shows ntpd is running, but after an hour or so it doesn't seem to be doing anything as doing a 'date' check shows the clock has now drifted a second or so.

 

can you post the output of[code]ntpq -p[/quote](run as root)

It's normal for ntpd to do nothing for the first hour or so, since he'll be measuring your clock drift. however, this is a one-time-thing, so it shouldn't happen.

----------

## CavesOfTQLT

Thanks for a reply nielchiano.

The output of 'ntpq -p' is:

remote                    refid                 st    t  when  poll   reach      delay    offset      jitter

======================================================

*m215.net85-168-  58.73.137.250     2    u    55     64     37       35.603   -515.30  105.445

+asbr.n3network.   129.132.2.21       3    u    55     64     37       56.744   -630.10  104.751

fartein.ifi.uio195.220.94.163              2    u    55     64     37       59.481   -525.28  105.199

 *Quote:*   

> It's normal for ntpd to do nothing for the first hour or so, since he'll be measuring your clock drift. however, this is a one-time-thing, so it shouldn't happen.

 

Over this past weekend I set the server to the correct time Thu night, and when I checked the clock Sun evening it had drifted by about 3 minutes.

----------

## nielchiano

 *CavesOfTQLT wrote:*   

> The output of 'ntpq -p' is:
> 
> ```
> remote                    refid                 st    t  when  poll   reach      delay    offset      jitter
> 
> ...

 

This tells me that your server has locked onte m251.net85.... and has an offset of -515 ms to that server. So it seems to be working fine. Are you sure that the referenced server is working correctly?

----------

## CavesOfTQLT

Now this is wierd. I've just done another 'date' check and this time the clock hasn't drifted and is spot on. I guess I must've done something this morning to get it to work as I swear it definately wasn't working before...

Now if only I could find out what those dependency errors are and how to remove them then I'd be happy, as I don't like loose ends!

Anyway, many thanks for your input nielchiano.

----------

## nielchiano

 *CavesOfTQLT wrote:*   

> Now if only I could find out what those dependency errors are and how to remove them then I'd be happy, as I don't like loose ends!

 Then consider changing your subject... "ntp problem" isn't likely to attract many dependency-guru's

----------

## CavesOfTQLT

 *nielchiano wrote:*   

> Then consider changing your subject... "ntp problem" isn't likely to attract many dependency-guru's

 

Sorted...

----------

